# Keeping Up With The Kardashians



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay two questions
What nationality is kim kardashian and did anyone see last nights episode?

I usually don’t watch the show but my friend is getting me on it. I saw a clip of her swinging her big @ss brief case at her sister that had me DYING!! LOL!!!

how many chemical peels do you think brody's dad has had?? he's rather shiny


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 28, 2008)

I believe I heard that they are Armenian.

Bruce Jenner is so chemically enhanced and plasticized that he looks like an alien.  Too much Botox also gives you that smooth, waxy appearance.  You know the look, it's the one that makes you look like you should be in Madame Tussauds.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah, they're Armenian.

and I knowwww. It's sad. Bruce was actually handsome back in the day, before his nosejob. It was stupid of him to get.. his nose was fine.


Also--nope, havent watched the episode yet, although it is on my tivo.
I think I'm going to go watch it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not even sure why I love that show so much..


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I believe I heard that they are Armenian.

Bruce Jenner is so chemically enhanced and plasticized that he looks like an alien. Too much Botox also gives you that smooth, waxy appearance. You know, the look, it's the one that makes you look like you should be in Madame Tussauds._

 

LMAO @ "madame tussauds. he DOES look waxy!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_mallory* 

 
_yeah, they're Armenian.

and I knowwww. It's sad. Bruce was actually handsome back in the day, before his nosejob. It was stupid of him to get.. his nose was fine.


Also--nope, havent watched the episode yet, although it is on my tivo.
I think I'm going to go watch it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not even sure why I love that show so much.._

 

i absolutely refused to watch it because other than kim being a stylist for brandy and her and ray j's tape i don't know why she's famous but after this episode now i SO wanna watch it. ha!!

and bruce was very handsome back in his track and field days!!! i don't understand the whole point in all the plastic either. he looked just fine. i mean, look at brody. if you can produce kids like that then you're good to go. lol!


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 28, 2008)

Theyre Dad was Armenian, and their mom is i believe Irish.

I LOVE Khloe. Im addicted to this show. I got home last night at 10.01 and ran to my tv. bad, i know.

Kim hits like a little priss. Khloe def could have taken her. but like she said, she didnt want to give her sis a concussion.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Theyre Dad was Armenian, and their mom is i believe Irish.

I LOVE Khloe. Im addicted to this show. I got home last night at 10.01 and ran to my tv. bad, i know.

Kim hits like a little priss. Khloe def could have taken her. but like she said, she didnt want to give her sis a concussion._

 

LMAO!!!!
I KNOW!! not only did she hit her with that big @ss bag but she swung with both arms AND "punched" her in the arm! kim woulda been better off just cussing her out. lol!


----------



## heinebaby (Apr 28, 2008)

haha.
u guys are funnay!
dun get me wrong she is beautiful but reminds me of a darker skinned paris??


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol it was pretty funny!  I think all of the sisters are beautiful...sometimes it bums me out that Kim shines outta all of them because I really adore Khloe.  I think I relate more with her.  I TiVo that show every weekend-my boyfriend pretends to sleep but I see him watching too!  It is funny, emotional, ridiculous, outrageous, and everything I love to hate in reality tv.  I want someone to do a Khloe look!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 28, 2008)

i LOVEEE that show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we are abit behind with episodes here in the UK but its still a great show, before the show i only knew she was friends with Paris Hilton and brought out a sex tape then i got her myspace and she looked stunning in all her pics and i saw a few pics where shes carrying a mac bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then once i watched the first episode i thought she was really sweet and i love how she has 'fun' and not a snob like some other celebs


----------



## couturesista (Apr 28, 2008)

I love the Show! I like all the girls but after last nights episode Kim had me a little upset. No matter what Fam comes first, whether ur getting a Free hookup or not. And their mom straight took Kim's side, that 10% is serious!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2008)

HaHa...last nights show was pretty funny. I also liked the one where she couldn't put the Mannequin back together.

Kim even looked pretty in the couple of quick shots where she really wasn't wearing very much makeup. But those horizontal strips on her shirt from the backside shots didn't help the tush too much.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 28, 2008)

God forgive me but Bruce Jenner looks like Christopher Reeve after he was paralyzed and suffered from that aging disease.


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_God forgive me but Bruce Jenner looks like Christopher Reeve after he was paralyzed and suffered from that aging disease._

 
OMFG I think i just woke my neighbors up. that is effing HILARIOUS.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_God forgive me but Bruce Jenner looks like Christopher Reeve after he was paralyzed and suffered from that aging disease._

 

i swear i just told my friend that the other day!!! why does he look like superman POST neck injury??!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 30, 2008)

From her Blog....

 Quote:

 *Kim in the News: A note about my Armenian background*


                                I read in the comments that some of you thought it was inappropriate for me _not_ to post about the anniversary of Armenian genocide (which took place just after World War I) and that I was being selfish for spending my day shopping instead. 

*For those of you who don't already know, I am half Armenian. I do not speak Armenian, but my late father instilled in us a lot of Armenian culture. My dad was half Turkish Armenian and half Russian Armenian and my mother is German, Irish and Scottish.*

Judging by the pictures you have seen on this site and from what the gossip blogs have been saying, I can see why you may have gotten the wrong idea. But that's what the media put out... They didn't know I was leaving for Australia, spending my only free day with my boyfriend, running every possible errand because I won't be home for six weeks. From Australia, I land in Los Angeles and have just a few hours to switch bags before I leave for Shreveport, Louisiana, and won't be back for more than a month! 
  After my day of running errands, I spent the evening with my late father's side of the family. I went to an Armenian dinner with my family, like we often do. Of course, cameras weren't there for that -- and some things I like to keep private. 

But all of the chatter really got me thinking... Do I know as much about my Armenian history as I would like to? The honest answer is... no. 

That night at dinner my sisters, brother and I decided it is mandatory that we go to Armenia. None of us have ever been, neither had my dad and neither have my grandparents! My great grandparents were from Armenia and escaped the genocide. No one has been back since. All I know about my country is what I read and pictures I see on the Internet. 

My parents couldn't tell us stories because no one has been! So, this generation is going to change that! We don't know when we are going to go, but we four kids have decided it is something we should do! I heard it is beautiful and we are all really excited about it! 

I will definately keep you posted on the details of that trip! It would make my dad so proud!
  Back when my father was alive, we didn't use digital cameras, so I don't have many pictures with him on my computer. But when I get home I am going to get a scanner so I can show you guys how handsome my daddy was.
  I am also going to be honest, I don't speak Armenian (I know, a lot of you have asked). And I don't know all of the historical details -- so if you have some stories to share with me, I would love that!
What does the Armenian genocide mean to you? Let me know!


Read more A note about my Armenian background... 
 
HTH!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 30, 2008)

I KNEW her mum was white! Does anyone know where to watch this on in Australia? I really want to watch it, it kinda reminds me of Growing Up Gotti or w/e it's called.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_I KNEW her mum was white! Does anyone know where to watch this on in Australia? I really want to watch it, it kinda reminds me of Growing Up Gotti or w/e it's called._

 


well obviously i know absolutely nothing about australia but if you know what channel E! is down there (the entertainment channel), that's the channel it comes on. sorry if this is a dumbass response but i'm just helping out with whatever i can give. LOL!

hope it helped...a little





and i LOVED growing up gotti! that show was so funny! that was the fist time i've ever seen a family that spoke english but needed subtitles for people to know what they were saying. ha! carmine was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hot


----------



## User67 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_LMAO @ "madame tussauds. he DOES look waxy!_

 
He really does! I knew there was something off about him & I couldn't figure out what it was! He needs to leave his face alone.


----------



## User67 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_God forgive me but Bruce Jenner looks like Christopher Reeve after he was paralyzed and suffered from that aging disease._

 
You totally hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_God forgive me but Bruce Jenner looks like Christopher Reeve after he was paralyzed and suffered from that aging disease._

 
OMGosh...that is so mean, but...


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_Lol it was pretty funny! I think all of the sisters are beautiful...sometimes it bums me out that Kim shines outta all of them because I really adore Khloe. I think I relate more with her. I TiVo that show every weekend-my boyfriend pretends to sleep but I see him watching too! It is funny, emotional, ridiculous, outrageous, and everything I love to hate in reality tv. I want someone to do a Khloe look!_

 
 i agree i lovee khloe too and my boyfriend is of course in love with kimm lol i think kloe is awesomee though. and kim swung like 3 times and still didnt hit her lmaoo


----------



## neezer (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_God forgive me but Bruce Jenner looks like Christopher Reeve after he was paralyzed and suffered from that aging disease._

 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LMAOOOOOOO!!

but this school is Cool. Khloe, iont like the way she look. Them twins are a mess tho!


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LMAOOOOOOO!!

but this school is Cool. Khloe, iont like the way she look. Them twins are a mess tho!_

 
what twins? if you are talking about Kylie and Kendall, they are not twins.


----------



## neezer (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_what twins? if you are talking about Kylie and Kendall, they are not twins._

 
welp lol...i thought they were twins! well they all look alike, the girls, mostly Kourtney Kim and the Mommy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the correction tho!

but i watched the new episode today...idk what to say about Kim, i wonder if she is feeling some type of way because it's about more than just her being a Kardashian but her sisters now too...she was just too emotional for me today...


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 5, 2008)

Damn it I missed today's epi!


----------



## Blushbaby (May 5, 2008)

Urgh...they annoy the hell out of me!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 7, 2008)

ive heard really terrible things about the customer service at DASH. 


The girls dont usually work there. but they people they hire are very RUDE and I also hear that the clothes all look like they have been worn!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_ive heard really terrible things about the customer service at DASH. 


The girls dont usually work there. but they people they hire are very RUDE and I also hear that the clothes all look like they have been worn!!!_

 
They don't work there. lol
The show just makes it seem like they do. And the clothes are all worn by all of the K sisters. Kim admitted it on her show.

The site is now up but they have only a few things uploaded. lol Tbh, they need a professional to do their site. It looks really bad. And they are using one of their employees to model the clothes.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 7, 2008)

Dash, the actual store, is pretty crappy and cheap looking, imo.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_They don't work there. lol
The show just makes it seem like they do. And the clothes are all worn by all of the K sisters. Kim admitted it on her show.

The site is now up but they have only a few things uploaded. lol Tbh, they need a professional to do their site. It looks really bad. And they are using one of their employees to model the clothes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A few people I know have been in the store while Kourtney was working but that was it. and she wasn't very pleasant apparently. This was before the show started though


----------



## beauty_marked (May 7, 2008)

The Dash model is Khloes best friend Malika who also works at the store.

I was just looking at the site and was looking through the red carpet pictures. I think its kinda funny that they have pics of paris solo and the paris and kim walking arm in arm.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_A few people I know have been in the store while Kourtney was working but that was it. and she wasn't very pleasant apparently. This was before the show started though_

 
She seems like she always has her nose in the air anyway.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 7, 2008)

I just don't understand Dash's site looks so unprofessional but Smooch's site looks good and professional? Why is that?


----------



## xtinaposh (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_Okay two questions
What nationality is kim kardashian and did anyone see last nights episode?

I usually don’t watch the show but my friend is getting me on it. I saw a clip of her swinging her big @ss brief case at her sister that had me DYING!! LOL!!!

how many chemical peels do you think brody's dad has had?? he's rather shiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Her dad was Armenian and her mom is Irish and German.


----------



## Rennah (May 9, 2008)

Kim's brother Rob is hot.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_They don't work there. lol
The show just makes it seem like they do. And the clothes are all worn by all of the K sisters. Kim admitted it on her show.

The site is now up but they have only a few things uploaded. lol Tbh, they need a professional to do their site. It looks really bad. And they are using one of their employees to model the clothes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

what the freak?! they make it seem like they're some fashion designers or something. so basically their store is just an upscale thrift store????????

i'm gonna have to check out this site......


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 9, 2008)

so yeah, just checked out that wack @ss site.

they need to take that sh*t down. 6 outfits to choose from??? for real???

and if it's been worn it should cost as much as it does.

i'm just sayin........


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_The Dash model is Khloes best friend Malika who also works at the store.

I was just looking at the site and was looking through the red carpet pictures. I think its kinda funny that they have pics of paris solo and the paris and kim walking arm in arm._

 
yeah and i thought red-carpet pictures were supposed to be pics taken on the actual red carpet??????????

i saw a lot of sidewalk pics...........

i'm just sayin.........


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 9, 2008)

I think that her sisters were being kind of rude. I think Kim was right. They are all immature but her sisters were being extremely rude and immature to her after the incident. "Oh because we can't afford a Bentley" Bitch shut up! They act very jealous....I'm not one to automatically assume someone is jealous. But it definetly seems like sibling rivalry and that Kim is the most loved out of all of them. Obviously if you have one child who's a "star" they are going to seem more favored and get more attention. And her sisters don't like that.

I think it was rude of Khloe to slam the door in Kim's face. but Kim could have hit her harder than that! LOL that was funnyyyyyy. But you could tell Khloe was like "wow shes really hitting me" whether it hurt or not....she was embarrassed about being hit. I think that was so fucked up how they were just talking shit about her then made her leave. Thats wrong. 

I don't blame Kim for not wanting to go skiing with the family either. her sisters are immature bitches. And it killed me when her whole family is sitting there talking about her at the same time. Of course, if you aren't getting along with everyone you are going to kinda be quiet and keep to urself. She's a grown woman, she's allowed to be on her cell phone instead of conversing with the family. They were talking shit about her, why would she want to talk to them? And I'm glad Kim threw her moms phone off the balcony. She probably paid for it anyways. Her mom is always taking Kim's side but when the rest of the family is bashing Kim she wants to join in. That made me mad. And I wisht hat when Kim left, that she really left. Her family would've felt bad for doing what they did and maybe it would have taught them a lesson. But it was mature of her to stay and squash it.
I wouldn't have accepted my sisters hug though. After all that shit she talked? Noooo. We can be cool, but don't go huggin me when 20 minutes ago you were talking about me.

That being said, I think Kim and her boyfriend make a cute couple. Aaaaaaand her brother Rob is such a sweetheart. he never joined in to talk about Kim, he seems really mature. And he's a sexy mofo too


----------



## beauty_marked (May 9, 2008)

LMFAO when Kourtney was laughing at Kim when she was crying (when they were in Breckenrdige), and shes goes "I didnt meant to laugh at her, but Kim has such an ugly crying face."


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_LMFAO when Kourtney was laughing at Kim when she was crying (when they were in Breckenrdige), and shes goes "I didnt meant to laugh at her, but Kim has such an ugly crying face."_

 
aha that made me laugh. I so agree, I always laugh when people cry ah its bad.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_LMFAO when Kourtney was laughing at Kim when she was crying (when they were in Breckenrdige), and shes goes "I didnt meant to laugh at her, but Kim has such an ugly crying face."_

 
I thought that was so rude and mean. She's a bitch.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 10, 2008)

I dislike Kim &her sisters even more now but still love her (Kim) makeup. My reasons?

Google Kim Kardashian on Burma

and you will see what I mean.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_LMFAO when Kourtney was laughing at Kim when she was crying (when they were in Breckenrdige), and shes goes "I didnt meant to laugh at her, but Kim has such an ugly crying face."_

 
I couldn't help it either, I laughed so hard b/c after Kourt said that, the camera went right to Kim's face again and she had this horrible crying face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It was mean but still funny.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 10, 2008)

Kris Kardashian


----------



## beauty_marked (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_





Kris Kardashian_

 
i wish i knew u in real life. you are HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## beauty_marked (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I dislike Kim &her sisters even more now but still love her (Kim) makeup. My reasons?

Google Kim Kardashian on Burma

and you will see what I mean._

 
this is from her blog/website. she says the video was to highlight the military opression??

his is a still image of a PSA we filmed weeks before a cyclone tragically thwarted Myanmar. The military has been oppressing the people of Burma for a long time, and it is an eerie coincidence that we're just now seeing the effects on a catastrophic scale. I will post the video again soon -- I had to take it down because it was not yet ready to air. Sorry, it was premature for me to post it in the first place!   

Hey guys, 

I just wanted share with you how I feel about the tragic cyclone that recently hit Burma. 

The death toll may wind up being something astronomical like 100,000 people (I read this on CNN.com). And the country's government just started accepting aid from other countries (finally!)

My sisters and I recently did a public service announcement, which you can see here, about Burma's political plight. Now, the region needs our help more than ever! You can read more here about our PSA shoot and here on how to help. 

It just makes me think: A few months ago I had no idea about the problems of Burma... and now I am simply devastated.

Are you going to do something to help? 

xoxo, 
Kim


----------



## MiCHiE (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_i wish i knew u in real life. you are HILARIOUS!!!!_

 
I am 1,000 times worse in real life, believe me. 

I was watching the 2nd part of the Civil War epi and noticed that Kris looked like Lady Elaine (LOL!!!) with all that damn bronzer and blush on. But, I couldn't get thru the show because it was so cheesy, the way they were acting all Brady Bunch and shit and Kim was killing me with monotony. Does she always speak so flat during the one-on-one cam time?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_this is from her blog/website. she says the video was to highlight the military opression??

his is a still image of a PSA we filmed weeks before a cyclone tragically thwarted Myanmar. The military has been oppressing the people of Burma for a long time, and it is an eerie coincidence that we're just now seeing the effects on a catastrophic scale. I will post the video again soon -- I had to take it down because it was not yet ready to air. Sorry, it was premature for me to post it in the first place!   

Hey guys, 

I just wanted share with you how I feel about the tragic cyclone that recently hit Burma. 

The death toll may wind up being something astronomical like 100,000 people (I read this on CNN.com). And the country's government just started accepting aid from other countries (finally!)

My sisters and I recently did a public service announcement, which you can see here, about Burma's political plight. Now, the region needs our help more than ever! You can read more here about our PSA shoot and here on how to help. 

It just makes me think: A few months ago I had no idea about the problems of Burma... and now I am simply devastated.

Are you going to do something to help? 

xoxo, 
Kim_

 
Yeah Im always on her blog. lol I made a thread about her blog before.
But yeah thats when I came across it and I was like Oh no you nasty bitch! I am not even Burmese and that still offended me. I almost felt like commenting and saying, " Oh so how would it feel if someone made a PSA about *esophageal cancer *(her father died from this disease) and joked about it? Either you would want to kill that person, or you would laugh b/c it went way over your head and say, "Whats Esophageal cancer?" [end quote]

God she needs a effin brain! She is not even that hot anymore to me. The more I look at her, the more I wanna use her as my punching bag.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Does she always speak so flat during the one-on-one cam time?_

 
Ugh, this drives me nuts. She's always so montone and boring in that one-on-one thing.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_Ugh, this drives me nuts. She's always so montone and boring in that one-on-one thing._

 

yea she is. i think the only time i've heard her voice change is when she was in the cabin crying about her fam ganging up on her.

i don't blame kourtney for laughing. her face did look crazy as hell. LMAO!!


----------



## couturesista (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Yeah Im always on her blog. lol I made a thread about her blog before.
But yeah thats when I came across it and I was like Oh no you nasty bitch! I am not even Burmese and that still offended me. I almost felt like commenting and saying, " Oh so how would it feel if someone made a PSA about *esophageal cancer *(her father died from this disease) and joked about it? Either you would want to kill that person, or you would laugh b/c it went way over your head and say, "Whats Esophageal cancer?" [end quote]

God she needs a effin brain! She is not even that hot anymore to me. The more I look at her, the more I wanna use her as my punching bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No judgement here, I just wanted to know, if you don't like her why are you always on her blog? I would think if she repulsed you that much you wouldn't support her in any case. Just asking


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 12, 2008)

I think it was really mean how Khloe and Kourtney were treating Kim.It was also really messed up how the whole family was ganging up on her and picking on her.If my fam or sisters had treated me like that I would have never forgiven them.


----------



## pinksugah (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_God forgive me but Bruce Jenner looks like Christopher Reeve after he was paralyzed and suffered from that aging disease._

 

True!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_No judgement here, I just wanted to know, if you don't like her why are you always on her blog? I would think if she repulsed you that much you wouldn't support her in any case. Just asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
lol I like her for her style and makeup but NOTHING ELSE. That is why I am on her blog. I am not a hater so I don't leave her comments unlike her true haters who live on her blog just to leave her nasty insults. Im on her blog looking for her new makeup tips, new clothes, new pics. And she is supposed to come out with a new video of her makeup application with her MA soon. I honestly don't care for her or what she does but when I came across the tasteless Burma PSA she did, I was so upset. A lot of people were, her fans and foes.


----------



## couturesista (May 13, 2008)

I finally saw the PSA. I  don't think they meant to be mean ,I think they were trying to add a little bit of themselves I don't think is was tasteful or appropriate, but again I would like to believe that they meant no harm.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 14, 2008)

I am sure they didn't mean no harm but it could have been done the right way. Its like they are not taking this seriously and its a joke to them so that is why they added the tid bit on how fashionable they are. Like wtf does that have to do with it? Kim just boggles my mind. Girl knows her style and makeup but knows shit about whats going on in the world.


----------



## user79 (May 16, 2008)

Here's the vid of her PSA.

Kardashian: Please Help Burping – I Mean, Burma - Good Deeds, Kim Kardashian : People.com

I think it's in _really _bad taste, it sounds incredibly arrogant, like "oh we're just a bunch of rich socialites off to a gala ball for another charity I don't even know the name off, just so I can strut my ass in these expensive clothes".

So tacky. People are dying over there...


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 16, 2008)

The majority of that show is SO COMPLETELY CONTRIVED. If it was "reality" TV, I am sure we would have no trouble keeping up with Kardashians, as it would probably be pretty boring.


----------



## n_c (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Here's the vid of her PSA.

Kardashian: Please Help Burping – I Mean, Burma - Good Deeds, Kim Kardashian : People.com

I think it's in really bad taste, it sounds incredibly arrogant, like "oh we're just a bunch of rich socialites off to a gala ball for another charity I don't even know the name off, just so I can strut my ass in these expensive clothes".

So tacky. People are dying over there..._

 
TACKY and shes a f****** idiot!


----------



## florabundance (May 17, 2008)

My initial reaction to the PSA was that they were being kind of ironic...self parodying.
Either way, it was written for them, they didnt write themselves, as we can tell from the amazing acting lol

Also, i know this is a whack argument but at least she tried. she's clearly trying to seperate herself from other 'socialites' who are criticised for their lack of interest in world issues. Maybe it was a bad effort, but it's more than you can say for other celebrities.


----------



## User67 (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_My initial reaction to the PSA was that they were being kind of ironic...self parodying.
Either way, it was written for them, they didnt write themselves, as we can tell from the amazing acting lol

Also, i know this is a whack argument but at least she tried. she's clearly trying to seperate herself from other 'socialites' who are criticised for their lack of interest in world issues. Maybe it was a bad effort, but it's more than you can say for other celebrities._

 
Exactly. But, people will always hate on her for whatever reason. Maybe the people spending time putting her down should look at what they personally are doing for these poor people. Maybe they should see what they can do to help instead of putting their extra time into criticizing Kim when she is making an effort.


----------



## beauty_marked (May 21, 2008)

Wait hold on ARE PEOPLE SERIOUS?!?!

Anyone who has seen this "PSA" cant really think they are making fun of the BUrma situation. When the video was posted it was posted at an untimely point due to the fact that the cyclone had just hit. But the PSA was made b4 then.Kim even acknowledge that and made a point to take it down.

Like someone above mentioned its really a parody of who they are. All they are doing is taking a a stab at who people think they are, dumb rich girls that just care about clothes and nothing more. Theyre actually being smart and using it as a platform to actually get an important issue across. Because really before all this Kardashain, how many people rally knew about what was going on in Burma pre-cyclone???


----------



## User67 (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Wait hold on ARE PEOPLE SERIOUS?!?!

Anyone who has seen this "PSA" cant really think they are making fun of the BUrma situation. When the video was posted it was posted at an untimely point due to the fact that the cyclone had just hit. But the PSA was made b4 then.Kim even acknowledge that and made a point to take it down.

Like someone above mentioned its really a parody of who they are. All they are doing is taking a a stab at who people think they are, dumb rich girls that just care about clothes and nothing more. Theyre actually being smart and using it as a platform to actually get an important issue across. Because really before all this Kardashain, how many people rally knew about what was going on in Burma pre-cyclone???_

 






 But, like I keep saying. Nomatter what she does, people will hate her because they feel she is "famous for the wrong reasons" & also because they apparently have nothing more important to do then spend their time putting down someone whom they don't even know & who has done them no harm. I personally don't like spending my free time being negative. If I run across a subject about someone I don't like, I just ignore it. I don't click on it just for the purpose of talking crap about them.


----------

